# Skyharbor Tabs?



## WaffleTheEpic (Jan 11, 2013)

I can't seem to find any. Does anyone here have any, preferably "Maeva", "Dots", or "Aurora"?


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Jan 18, 2013)

Well... Since obviously no one has them.

I'd be willing to do some Photoshopping for anyone who would tab out any of the three songs above. I have some experience in Illustrator with designing logos. Made the link below from scratch using Photoshop and Illustrator.

http://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm23/Ridley5164/VistaEwallpaper2-1.png

I don't have the improved version, seeing as my computer that had it and all the Illustrator files fried. -_-

I could also, you know, pay for them if someone has a safe way to transfer the money.


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Mar 7, 2013)

Bump for good measure?


----------



## Berserker (Mar 8, 2013)

Keshav is a member here... try sending a PM maybe?

#!


----------



## monstermanoxar (Mar 13, 2013)

Keshav recently announced that he'd been getting a lot of requests so he's going to be releasing a tab book soon !


----------



## alexisalicia (Mar 20, 2013)

I have Celestial done almost 80% with fully loaded leads in gp6.....


----------



## FallOfHumanity2 (Mar 21, 2013)

When you've got Celestial done, I would love to get my hands on that tab! That song pretty much completes me.


----------



## alexisalicia (Mar 21, 2013)

I'm too lazy for tht..not gonna finish that
i can send u tht unfinished version though...


----------



## Legion (Mar 22, 2013)

I can play Maeva by ear, Dots as well. Celestial, NO clue. Never tried, actually.
Want me to tab them out for ya? I can do it if you gimme some time, about 2 weeks.


----------



## DarkNe0 (Mar 24, 2013)

Could you PM me the unfinished version of Celestial? Thanks!


----------



## kamello (Mar 24, 2013)

just tuned to Drop B and learned a few sections of Celestial by ear, but still Im not used to the low registers and timing, I can barely play some Scale The Summit by ear


----------



## Legion (Mar 25, 2013)

Dude see try to figure it out by ear, because generally it's a good habit. Sure it takes a while, but when you figure shit out by ear you start to notice little things like WHY certain notes work in certain places, because you're actually using your ears. While playing from tabs, you just read with your eyes where to put your finger on the fretboard and pick the notes. You aren't THINKING, which is what I feel is VERY important. Let me see if I can tab out Maeva for you, I'll send it as soon as I can anyway.

But dude, srsly, try playing by ear. It'll only help you. Cheers!


----------



## kamello (Mar 25, 2013)

Legion said:


> Dude see try to figure it out by ear, because generally it's a good habit. Sure it takes a while, but when you figure shit out by ear you start to notice little things like WHY certain notes work in certain places, because you're actually using your ears. While playing from tabs, you just read with your eyes where to put your finger on the fretboard and pick the notes. You aren't THINKING, which is what I feel is VERY important. Let me see if I can tab out Maeva for you, I'll send it as soon as I can anyway.
> 
> But dude, srsly, try playing by ear. It'll only help you. Cheers!



I play Cumbia, Ska and latin stuff in a local band where I have to pick all the lead lines of all the instruments cause we don't have wind players, and I always look around tabs too see how the stuff work, not cause I wan't to know where to put my finger (wich also, doesn't help too much, I always transpose to my liking). I know a tad of theory because I wanted to be able to play in any condition, couldn't move further on my Music theory cause I took a Laws course and is taking most of my time right now, but when I become familiar to my new schedule I'll resume my music studies 

also, as I said, I have picked a few Scale The Summit songs by ear, but it was really time consuming, and Skyharbor is a lot harder cause of the rhytm for me, I already picked the chords and key of most songs and sections, but I get lost in the rhytm, that's why I like to look around in tabs


----------



## XxStatiX (Apr 2, 2013)

alexisalicia said:


> I have Celestial done almost 80% with fully loaded leads in gp6.....


Can i have the unfinished celestial tab?


----------



## alexisalicia (Apr 3, 2013)

sure mate....
here it is
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/51390388/Skyharbor-Celestial.gpx


----------



## kamello (Apr 3, 2013)

alexisalicia said:


> sure mate....
> here it is
> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/51390388/Skyharbor-Celestial.gpx




repped, man, I love you


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Apr 4, 2013)

Definitely tab out "Maeva" and "Dots". Those are my two favorite songs off the album, with "Aurora" behind at a close third. Not as big a fan of "Celestial" though 

As for learning by ear, I can't do Skyharbor that way because of the way Keshav uses reverbs and delays, and his chord shapes are a tad nauseating to watch and try to figure out. I just can't figure that kind of thing out by ear. It's like trying to learn Monuments by ear in standard... shit don't werk.


----------



## davidthangjam10 (Apr 4, 2013)

I Want The Tabs Too If You Can Tab Maeva and Aurora. Dots is Not Hard You Can Easily Learn By Ear.


----------



## Legion (Apr 5, 2013)

Sure, guys. A little screwed at work these days, but I will definitely tab them out for you guys!


----------



## alexisalicia (Apr 7, 2013)

Aurora for you 
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/51390388/Aurora (feat. Dan Tompkins).gpx


----------



## fruxelot (Apr 9, 2013)

alexisalicia said:


> sure mate....
> here it is
> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/51390388/Skyharbor-Celestial.gpx




Could anyone make gp5 for this?


----------



## kamello (Apr 9, 2013)

fruxelot said:


> Could anyone make gp5 for this?





https://dl.dropbox.com/u/107519405/Skyharbor - Celestial.gp5

I fucking hate GP-6  

gonna convert Aurora later


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Apr 10, 2013)

Yeah, I can't use the gpx files either. 

"Maeva" anyone?


----------



## davidthangjam10 (Apr 16, 2013)

if you cant use gpx convert into gp5 do some research in google you'll find. i dont use gp6 either but i can open it but i convert it. when your finishing the maeva tab @Legion


----------



## alexisalicia (Apr 17, 2013)

u wont get the effects in gp5.....gp6 is so sweet, its easy to tab once u get to know it.....although I'm getting some note visibility problem in different time signatures...


----------



## Greegzoid (Apr 17, 2013)

Keshav Dhar said a while back that due to demand a tab book would be coming


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Apr 17, 2013)

Is there a Tux Guitar equivalent for GP6? I'm a starving college kid.


----------



## davidthangjam10 (Apr 28, 2013)

Nope There Isn't Tux Guitar Equivalent For Guitar Pro 6. Only Way To Open Guitar Pro 6 File in Tux Guitar is To Convert The File. Google It and You'll Find It


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (May 18, 2013)

Curious as to whether or not people have tabbed Maeva or Dots yet.


----------



## davidthangjam10 (May 26, 2013)

anyone finished tabbing any songs?


----------



## davidthangjam10 (Dec 18, 2013)

bump if anyone have tabs share with us!


----------



## nikolix (Mar 12, 2014)

Pleeeeease share! Maeva and Catharsis
Dying here


----------



## kamello (Oct 13, 2014)

OKGJIOGJHUGOIKIKJ

Skyharbor Tabs : 3 Tabs Total @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com


now, seriously, I always loved Maeva, the way it's arranged, the chord progressions, the harmonic content, etc. 
And now that I can see it clearly.... mah god


----------



## Karthik Unnikrishnan (Oct 3, 2018)

Does anyone have a cover video of the rhythm section for Celestial? I used the tabs from one of the posts here + ear but still having a difficult time figuring out the fast changes in the song (Between those chords)

Also, does anyone have tabs for 'The constant'? I'm trying by ear, but it's too fast plus the vocals masks the main part of the riff.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Oct 15, 2018)

I would love to find tabs for Dim. Especially that tapping section.


----------



## Tuhin Bhattacharya (May 10, 2021)

fruxelot said:


> Could anyone make gp5 for this?



Hey! I am trying to access the .gpx and .gp5 files here, but unable to access your dropbox. Can you please send a fresh link? That would be awesome. Thanks!


----------

